# Welche Heizung für Koiteich



## velos (28. Apr. 2008)

Nach den letzten Wochen bei Teichtemperaturen um 10°C beschäftige ich mich mit den Gedanken eine Teichheizung vor dem nächsten Winter einzurichten.
Wer von euch hat schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Ich denke diese Elekto-Stromfresser kommen nicht in Frage. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es? Leider kann ich nicht an unsere Hausheizung anschließen.


----------



## juergen-b (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Heizung für Koiteich*

servus peter,

schon mal über luft/wasser wärmepumpen nachgedacht ......... aber achtung, nicht ganz billig.

wenn du strom nicht möchtest - hausheizung nicht möglich ist, könntest du auch noch über eine webasto heizung nachdenken ........ läuft dann mit diesel.

........ einen pelletofen mit wassertaschen, willst du ja vermutlich nicht an den teich stellen


----------



## Tim15 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Heizung für Koiteich*

Hallo..

Eigentlich braucht man keine Heizung.
normal haben die Winterruhe 

Mfg

Tim


----------

